
Ask HN: Books about industrial control systems - thecleaner
I know that control systems exist and I could find two companies that make those - Fujitsu and Mitsubishi. But I don&#x27;t know anything else about how these systems are made. Books, reading-lists, articles &#x2F; article sources most welcome.
======
aphextim
This was one someone once recommended to me regarding cyber-security of ICS
systems.

[https://www.amazon.com/Cybersecurity-Industrial-Control-
Syst...](https://www.amazon.com/Cybersecurity-Industrial-Control-Systems-
SCADA/dp/1439801967)

If you are looking at building them that is something else.

------
oddly
Not books, but Honeywell, Foxboro are two other manufacterers.

